# Peacock fern?



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with peacock ferns? I added one in Caspers tank so we shall see how it does


----------



## RNHime (Mar 12, 2015)

Pretty but sadly it's a bog plant, not truly aquatic. It will start to die on you. I'd swap it out for something different ASAP. Hopefully it could live in a little pot of it's own?

https://www.google.com/search?q=aquarium+peacock+fern&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

It bugs me when plants are sold incorrectly!


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

If you're looking for submersible ferns you can look at java fern, there are many varieties that can add a unique look to a tank, but unfortunately none of them look like the non-submersible peacock fern. I'm assuming you picked it up at petsmart or petco? When looking at plants, always check the tube they are sold in. They will specify submersible or non-submersible. Luckily chain petstores have a 14 day guarantee, so you should be able to return the plant and exchange it for something aquarium appropriate. If you no longer have your receipt, they should be able to look up debit transactions if you remember the day you bought it.

While you're at the store I would suggest checking out a piece of driftwood or a decorative stone of sorts. The anubias in your tank may be at risk as well if you've buried the rhizome. The rhizome is the thick green stem that the roots grow off of. If it is buried then the plant will begin to rot. Both anubias and ferns are very happy when tied on to an ornament and the roots will grow into the crevices to eventually attach it permanently.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I almost bought some peacock fern today! I hope you can get it transplanted where it'll stay alive.


----------

